# ALL FEMALES WITH IBS CONSTIPATION READ



## 20721 (Sep 24, 2006)

Hello. Im a 20 year old female suffering with IBS-Constipation dominant for about 3-4 years now. Just recently I have reached the end of my rope. I have tried every medication, diet change, lifestyle change imaginable. It is seriously RUINING my life. I am a college student. Im miserable. Just this weekend I left the first day at a new job because I was feeling so horrible and full of anxiety because of this illness I couldnt take it.. Also, I had my gallbladder removed about 2 summers ago which I know couldnt have made things better and I suffer from hypothyroidism (on 88mcg synthroid). If anyone has any advice or questions please let me know...


----------



## KLG (Jul 8, 2002)

Awww I really feel for you. I was IBS-C as well and I remember very very well when it all first started and how depressing and life changing it can be. I found that foods contaning glutamate (ingredients like msg, hydrolyzed protein etc) was the cause of mine after trying Bentyl, Zelnorm and a gazillion over the counter and herbal remedies, diet changes, gave up milk and dairy etc. Anyway before I found out my culprit, I can tell you that you will probably find things to help you deal with the symptoms. I found enteric coated peppermint capsules worked very well for the spasms and cramps. I also found Slippery Elm to help me go and help soothe some of the pain and 400-500 mg of magnesium as magnesium draws water into the bowel. Zelnorm worked for me the first month and a half that I took it (gave me diarrhea) and then stopped working completely. Bentyl, for me, I found made no difference, but was the equivelent of taking a sleeping pill...I was so tired. Fiber did not help me only made things much worse for me.Different things work for different people. Just wanted to say what helped me in case you wanted to give it a try.Good luck.


----------

